# Secured Server for Collaborative Word/Text-editor  ?



## Spartrekus (May 17, 2018)

Hello,

Would you eventually a service that would allow the Collaborative Word/Text-editor  ?  Example of secured server: Gobby, Libreoffice collaborative,... 
The server has SSH (ideal for SFTP) which allowed "Secured".

Looking forward to reading your possible ideas.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## vermaden (May 17, 2018)

Nextcloud + Colabora = Libreoffice in the Browser.

Here You have the Nextcloud part:
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/04/04/nextcloud-13-on-freebsd/


----------



## Spartrekus (May 18, 2018)

vermaden said:


> Nextcloud + Colabora = Libreoffice in the Browser.
> 
> Here You have the Nextcloud part:
> https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/04/04/nextcloud-13-on-freebsd/


thank you. browser is slow.
third parties have to be avoided in all cases.

infininoted might be good, in direction of gobby
I like infinoted for gobby, it might be easy to run over ssh + windows.

What about to connect over SSH from Putty. Once in, how can the user start gobby over this connect to a machine within the intranet (given IP number)?
how to redirect via putty on windows for gobby to work over ssh connection? (the gobby infinoted is at 192.168.10.150).

a notedpad editor for ncurses for gobby servers (infinoted at 192.168.10.150)?


----------



## Spartrekus (May 19, 2018)

Secured Gobby Is the Best of the Best !!
No Third-Parties ! No Apple, Google, Microsoft, ... on board using up the web and spying on your documents !

Gobby over Putty is a good solution.
You can run headless a server for realtime collaborative multi-edit/multiuser with this following method.
There is a as well a chat option.
The editor Gobby has numerous features ; C, C++, Latex,... and even FORTRAN syntax are there for you !

*Section #1 - Requirements & Service Installation - *
- Machine Server #1: SSH Service (1) Gate:
    You have a gate with SSH.

```
pkg install ssh
```
    IP of #1: IP with given port over the web (gate, $serverip)

- Machine Server #2: Gobby server Service (2) Collaborative:

```
[infinoted]
security-policy=require-tls
key-file=/home/infinoted/keys/infinoted.key
certificate-file=/home/infinoted/keys/infinoted.cert
root-directory=/home/infinoted/data
plugins=note-text;autosave

[autosave]
interval=20
```
   IP of #2: IP with port 6523 of Gobby. (Collaborative service, $IP_GOBBY)
   (here in this example: 192.168.10.150)
   Compile and run the service at boot of BSD.

*Section #2 - Methodology of Use -*
1: ssh server with given ip  $serverip
2: In Windows,  starts putty

putty:
     go into tunnel of putty.

     source port: 6523
     target :   192.168.10.150:6523
     click on ADD





    place into putty the ip of server and port.
    RUN and login distant!

3: Once logged, after key ssh, login/pass, your are ready with your tunnel:

     start gobby vers. 0.50. at least, since it is more compatible. Older versions had issue of compatibnitlity.
https://github.com/gobby/gobby/wiki/Download
http://releases.0x539.de/gobby/gobby-stable.exe




and enter distant connection: localhost:6523
      the localhost is not local, but you will connect over ssh over the tunnel you created i.e. local 6523 | Wall of Fire | => | www | => | Wall of Fire (X) |  => ssh Port: X  =>  192.168.10.150:6523






4: Mission Completed, just collaborate on same document.




(admin: how to export this post i.e BBCODE + PNG to Zip File, in order to make an HowTo?)


*Section #3 - (Less) Secured Viewer, any time and any where (Ebook,... over wifi).*
1: If you aren't much worried, highly secured behind the wall of fire, you may run sshfs and apache2 to view it (over fuse).


```
pkg install apache2
```


```
sshfs  -o allow_other,uid=1000,gid=1000    192.168.10.150:/home/infinoted   /var/html/www/mycollaborative
```

Then on your ebook, tablet,...  you can view over the html web server the edited files, refreshed every 20 seconds.

There is a possible viewer: collabeditviewer.php


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML>
<html>
<head>
<title>PHP File Reader</title>
</head>
<body>
<hr>
<h1> Basic PHP File Reader of Collaborative Document </h1>
<hr>
<?php  
     $myfile = "mycollabeditweb/infinoted/data/mytest/Test-Notepad.InfText";
     $file = fopen( $myfile , "r");
     while(! feof($file))
     {
        $line = fgets($file);
        echo $line . "<br>";
     }
     fclose($file);
?>
<br/><br/>
</body>
</html>
```

Run a server behind a NAT Router (to protect from Internet).
Login with SSH on given port and establish a tunnel. 
With the tunnel access, you can then see the port of the running gobby server. This is the key of everything. 

Make sure to sshfs on a highly secured page / networking firewall, because high power is there (apache2).

Have Fun !!


----------



## atomtm (Feb 12, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Secured Gobby Is the Best of the Best !!
> No Third-Parties ! No Apple, Google, Microsoft, ... on board using up the web and spying on your documents !
> 
> Gobby over Putty is a good solution.
> ...


Is gobby only for private networks ? If not how do you configure client and server machine to connect through internet?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Spartrekus (Feb 12, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> Secured Gobby Is the Best of the Best !!
> No Third-Parties ! No Apple, Google, Microsoft, ... on board using up the web and spying on your documents !
> 
> Gobby over Putty is a good solution.
> ...



Man, I didn't remember this post. This was actually a cool post from me. Ideally documented to let a client/server for gobby.

But what about HERMES, just go for terminal, because you can run it fast, and all over any continents.








						GitHub - spartrekus/Opensource-Terminal-Real-time-collaborative-text-editor: Free Opensource Terminal ncurses, which is dedicated to real-time collaborative text editing for Raspberry Pi (with client and server)
					

Free Opensource Terminal ncurses, which is dedicated to real-time collaborative text editing for Raspberry Pi (with client and server) - GitHub - spartrekus/Opensource-Terminal-Real-time-collaborat...




					github.com
				












						CS 296-41 Presentation
					

____ ____ `MM' `MM' MM MM MM MM ____ ___ __ ___ __ __ ____ ____ MM MM 6MMMMb `MM 6MM `MM 6MMb 6MMb 6MMMMb 6MMMMb\ MMMMMMMMMM 6M' `Mb MM69 \" MM69 `MM69 `Mb 6M' `Mb MM' ` MM MM MM MM MM' MM' MM' MM MM MM YM. MM MM MMMMMMMM MM MM MM MM MMMMMMMM YMMMMb MM MM MM MM MM MM MM MM `Mb MM MM YM d9 MM MM M...




					docs.google.com
				




If you are willing to learn C programming, here a nice example to make your own, using sockets, to make client/server text editor.








						GitHub - spartrekus/chat-using-sockets-ncurses: chat-using-sockets-ncurses
					

chat-using-sockets-ncurses. Contribute to spartrekus/chat-using-sockets-ncurses development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

